# Finally able to get to my property!



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Did anybody else get one of these? 99% of the properties in my neck of the woods are seasonal, the snow has subsided in the UP enough for me to make it to my place......every property had one of these. I just thought it odd and rather funny. Do I fill out 2? already sent one in!:lol:










Also was not happy to see that Luce County Road Commission cut 10-12ft deep along the road of my property...they didn't even leave the firewood! Anybody know why they would do this? 10-12ft on both sides of the road destroying evrybody's signs, telephone equipment etc.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I'd take that form as we didn't get one. Oh well, I guess we don't exist.

The county probably did that to widen and open up the road. Bare in mind that the county road easement is 33' from the center of the road in most cases. As far as the wood goes, everyone up there burns it one way or another. They could have left it and it may have never been cleaned up, which is why they probably took it or chipped it. On the other hand, they could have left it and anyone could have picked it up. Ya, stole it.

When they did our road three years ago, the county actually stopped and asked us if we wanted the wood that they'd have to cut.


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

10ft clear cutting seems a bit drastic on an easement.
maybe they are getting ready to run some utilities ?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

cityboy2977 said:


> 10ft clear cutting seems a bit drastic on an easement.
> maybe they are getting ready to run some utilities ?


I actually wrote that wrong. Its actually the "Right of Way". They have at least 33' from the center of the road to both sides..in most cases. If the road was an easement, then the property owners would have done it. Being that its a county road, the road commission did it or hired it done.

It may have been scheduled for a couple years and they just got around to do it. Or, they may be running utilities to a year round home that may have been built. Either way, they have the right to cut or dig to maintain within the "right of way" for the county road. My _assumption_ on the wood and brush is that they probably just cleaned it up so it wouldn't just lay there.

Are there gas or oil wells in the area? That too could be a reason to improve the road. Either way, looks like they did a good job.


----------



## jogodlew (Mar 22, 2007)

The county did our road in Alcona County a couple of years ago. The trees were starting to hang over the road and the plow and grader were breaking the branches down anyway. It just seems to be a maintainence thing. It also could serve as a good fire break and save you some headaches later.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

The few cottages on the small lake I am on up north all had those bags hanging on the door when I was up there last week. I don't get why though, last summer two different people stopped by surveying for seasonal use. I would think telling them one time that no one lives there would do. I hate to think about how much of OUR money they are wasting with triple redundancy. But hey, thats just me, the same guy that still gets mad everytime I drive by those moronic cable barriers on the highway.


----------



## BirdieShooter (Feb 7, 2010)

On the road thing. I would go drag it out and rye seed it, then brush hog it all once or twice a year.


----------

